

Running OS X Mavericks Under QEMU with KVM - osxmav
http://blog.definedcodehosting.com/osx-qemu-kvm

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=mavericks+qemu#!/story/forever/0/m...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=mavericks+qemu#!/story/forever/0/mavericks%20qemu)

~~~
osxmav
thought I posted this to reddit last, forgot I posted it here. Sorry.

